# Yes!!!! (spoiler)



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Tyler gold!
Julich Bronze!

Eki takes the silver.

TF


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Yeah Baby!!*



TurboTurtle said:


> Tyler gold!
> Julich Bronze!
> 
> Eki takes the silver.
> ...


Kind of makes up for Ty's lousy TDF. Great race...


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

TurboTurtle said:


> Tyler gold!
> Julich Bronze!
> 
> Eki takes the silver.
> ...



Perfection. Man, all those guys deserve it. What great stories. Eki the old man showing plenty of juice left. That gold in Sydney was no fluke. Wonderful. Tyler makes up for a hugely disappointing Tour. And Bobby Julich. What can you say? Redemption!!! Showing what a great rider we knew he always was. 

Hey these guys had some tough competition out there to boot. 

PS. Do you think Bobby will be ushering in a camelback and bio-pace chainring renaissance for road cycling?


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

*He looked good after RR*



PaulCL said:


> Kind of makes up for Ty's lousy TDF. Great race...


If anyone caught the interview after the RR, Tyler looked good for someone who had just finished 140 miles of racing in hot weather. That was the tip that he was on good form. He also wished for a harder parcours to weed out more riders. Seems like Tyler is more of a diesel than compared to a rider like Bettini who has great jump and acceleration. Thus Tyler's ability to TT. Way to go Tyler!!

Coot!


----------



## azmadoc (Mar 23, 2004)

Great rides for the boys!

OT, but did you see the women's TT winner's bike?


----------



## drewski711 (Apr 8, 2004)

I didn't see anywhere that NBC was showing either the men's or women's race on TV- Does anybody know if they are going to?


----------



## azmadoc (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks like the men's will be on during primetime tonight


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Sintesi said:


> Perfection. Man, all those guys deserve it. What great stories. Eki the old man showing plenty of juice left. That gold in Sydney was no fluke. Wonderful. Tyler makes up for a hugely disappointing Tour. And Bobby Julich. What can you say? Redemption!!! Showing what a great rider we knew he always was.
> 
> Hey these guys had some tough competition out there to boot.
> 
> PS. Do you think Bobby will be ushering in a camelback and bio-pace chainring renaissance for road cycling?



Bio-pace? - TF


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Apologies if this has already been posted but: Will NBC air TT*

Coverage tonight? Does anyone have a schedule? I gotta see this!

-Nik


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

TurboTurtle said:


> Bio-pace? - TF



Not sure if he was using them in the Olympics but in the Tour (where Julich placed 5th) Bobby had these cock-eyed elliptical chainrings designed to give greater mechanical advantage during the the most powerful portions of his pedal stroke. The chainrings were a French design. In the 90's Shimano had a similar product called "Bio-pace" which were used briefly until everyone decided that they were a bunch of hooey.

If he was using these chain-rings I got a feeling a lot of other riders will be copy-cats based on Julich's success.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Woo HOO!!

 

Jan finishes a 1:30 back-- Ouch! T-mobile really needs a new DS badly.

BTW: Actually *not* really like Bio-Pace according to Julich:



> Dear Leonard,
> Those chainrings are called Harmonic, and they offer a larger gear ratio when the crank is horizontal than when it is vertical (the opposite of Biopace). I asked Bobby Julich about them, and he referred me to the company's website. And lest you think they are a revival of the old Biopace design, Julich says "they are the furthest thing from what Shimano had!"
> Lennard


http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/6799.0.html

Company website:

http://www.osymetric.com/


----------



## azmadoc (Mar 23, 2004)

*podium pic*

[


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I just checked the NBC schedule*



Old_school_nik said:


> Coverage tonight? Does anyone have a schedule? I gotta see this!
> 
> -Nik


The best I came up with is that the men's time trial will be broadcast during tonight's prime-time coverage block (8:00 to 12:00). It'll most likely be a small group of snippets..


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

azmadoc said:


> Great rides for the boys!
> 
> OT, but did you see the women's TT winner's bike?


Is that bike UCI legal? Must be I guess, looks like we are almost getting back to the pre-UCI crackdown on "funny bike" designs. I like it.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

mr meow meow said:


> The best I came up with is that the men's time trial will be broadcast during tonight's prime-time coverage block (8:00 to 12:00). It'll most likely be a small group of snippets..


Yes, we wouldn't want to take away airtime for one of the overly-hyped athletes that isn't performing for an athlete that had little-to-no press and did perform.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Full story on Velonews on the race:

http://www.velonews.com/race/int/articles/6804.0.html


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Old_school_nik said:


> Coverage tonight? Does anyone have a schedule? I gotta see this!
> 
> -Nik


The womens has already been broadcast today. It was shown intermittently with a volleyball game.


----------



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

Just Sam said:


> Yes, we wouldn't want to take away airtime for one of the overly-hyped athletes that isn't performing for an athlete that had little-to-no press and did perform.


Yep. I'd say we are at the mid-point of the coverage at 9:15 eastern, and (unless I missed it on my own ride), I haven't seen the time trial. Instead, we're getting a fluff piece about the origins of the Olympics. 

Up next: men's gymnastics. Why do I have to watch this @#$%!!!!

Get me the time trial!!!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The TT was shown- Paul Sherwin and some random guy with a squeaky voice. Paul thankfully did the call. Showed about 5 minutes of racing and then the aftermath. Tyler, Bobby and DeDe were on the Today show today- that was cool. They showed race highlights and asked pretty good questions (mostly). 

Today forgot to ask about the chainrings- but Velonews put up a "olympic tech" feature on them yesterday- talk about free publicity!



> "Biopace did very little to address the dead-spot in a rider's pedaling stroke," Talo asserted. "My chainrings are designed to optimize the power portion of the stroke while minimizing the dead-spot. If you look closely, you can see my chainrings aren't just oval or elliptical as others have been, but shaped entirely to take advantage of a rider's leg musculature. The geometry we use is two successive curves having a unique symmetry, both with a central point of rotation. When the pedal is up [at 90 degrees] a rider's strength is minimal so the ring radius is small as well. When the pedal comes near to horizontal, the rider's strength is more, so the chainring is bigger to take advantage of that. Unlike Biopace, my rings constantly change radius to take full advantage of the complete power stroke of a rider. This is the first time this has been accomplished in a chainring."


The whole article is here:

http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/6807.0.html


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*uci bike rules*



Dwayne Barry said:


> Is that bike UCI legal? Must be I guess, looks like we are almost getting back to the pre-UCI crackdown on "funny bike" designs. I like it.


The rules require the double diamond, which this one is, plus (among other rules) a requirement that you can draw a theoretical straight line through each main tube from end to end, and the line stays within the tube. At first, bikes like the Cervelo P3 look like they don't comply, but looking closely at the seat tube you can see how they carefully controlled the shape and diameter (cord?) of the tubes to meet the rules.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Forget the bike*



azmadoc said:


> OT, but did you see the women's TT winner's bike?


Forget the bike. Leontein Van Moorsel is a babe!


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*jan?*

how did Ullrich do in the olympic tt?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*He took 7th.*

From CyclingNews:

Although a repeat of his gold and silver medals in Sydney was not expected, Jan Ullrich was both disappointed and disappointing in Athens, finishing well out of medal contention in the road race (19th) and the time trial (7th). "It wasn't like it was in Sydney," a frustrated Ullrich told DPA. "My head is empty, it was really hard to motivate myself for these Games. It was enjoyable, but at the same time the Olympics is not the most important thing for me. It was two races too many. These were definitely my last Olympic Games."

Ullrich blamed his weight for his poor performance in the time trial, but in the opposite manner to normal. "I weighed too little in the time trial. For this discipline, you need power, but I'm only 71 kilos at the moment. I've only been lighter than that when I hunger flatted in the 1998 Tour de France."

Ullrich does expect to be at the front in this Sunday's World Cup race in Zurich, where he is a perennial favourite, with an amazing four second places to his credit. He hasn't yet decided on doing the World Championships in Verona, even though he would love to win the world road race title as a professional. Finally, he denied that his career was on a downward slope. "About that there is no doubt: I have a lot of enjoyment from cycling and will work to be more successful."


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*scary already, but...*

jan is scary already, but if he would just f*****g put in some training miles over the winter, he would be absolutely terrifying. imagine jan at 3-4% body fat. yikes.


----------



## sprintingsvensk (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah Jan could definately be the man. His legs are sick!! I hope for other riders sakes that he doesn't get serious about cycling, cause he would rule.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*what kills me is*

Madison Ave is always looking for an Olympic Poster Boy (Phelps is 'it' this year) but what a story they could have built. First Tyler looks like the All American Boy next door. Blue eyes, Freckles, married to a cute supportive wife, and he looks about 16. Pile on the history of near wins in major races fighting through pain and injury (2002 Giro, 2003 TdF) then this years tragic injury, dog dying, the guy crosses the finish and unzips his TT suit to expose Tugboats dog tags.
I mean a 15 minute Human Interest lead up to showing the abridged replay and this guy would be on every Wheaties Box you could find. Then America would have 2 cycling heros and the sport would further grow. This IMHO was the best missed opp. by the networks considering the present post tour bike hype.


----------

